# Solid Paint/Roan?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, a solid Paint can be any color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

if my mare was solid, she'd be roan.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't think colour genes are recorded on registration. Only way to know would be have them tested. The owners may have already had them tested, so ask them about it if you can. If your mare is truly not a pinto, and is not just minimally expressed, then its clear that neither of her parents are homozygous for any pinto genes. You did not specify what type of pinto markings they have. If your mare is a roan, then atleast one of her parents has to be at least heterozygous for roan. If you want to know what your mares color genetics are it would be easier to just have her tested, rather than the parents.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Her BREED is Paint, her COLOUR is roan. That's all you need to tell people. If they can't grasp that, then they aren't worth the trouble.


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

JaneyWaney9 said:


> My filly is a solid red roan, and both her parents are paints.
> 
> I put a photo in a Facebook contest of her in a solid paint category, and two times people have said, "That's a roan, just saying." as if she's not really a solid paint.
> 
> ...


I believe one of the universities, I think it's Southern Cal has an online program where you plug in the sire/dam info and it gives you the color chances. We've used it before and it's great fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, some people believe that all pintos (horses with colored markings) are Paints and that all Paints are pintos...which is just simply wrong (though I am guilty of calling most colored horses "paints" regardless of whether they are APHA or not, just because that's what I learned growing up and it's hard to change the habit LOL).

Like Chiilaa said, pinto is the actual coloring of the horse. _Any_ horse of _any_ breed that displays white markings beyond their legs and face (depending on how far they extend) is a pinto.

Spotted saddle horse









Gypsy Vanner:









American Paint Horse:









And the inbred little grade filly belonging to the neighbor









All those horses are "Pintos".

However, only a horse that is registered by the APHA can correctly be called a "Paint", whether they display pinto markings or not. Unfortunately, some people cannot see the difference...or choose not to.

Simply put, a Breeding Stock Paint, or non-pinto horse registered by the APHA (like your mare), can be any color including dun and roan and cream dilutions.

As for finding out her zygosity and all the genes that she's carrying, you'd have to pull a hair sample and send it off for testing.


----------



## maggiesshowjumping (Jan 3, 2013)

if you give me her reg name or one or both of her parents registered name then I would be more than happy to tell you for sure what her genotype is and send you a website and tell you about breeding her. but just so you know, *roan is a solid color.*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Um, maggiesshowjumping, you cannot tell everything you need to know about a horse's genes just by looking at her parents' registration information. Oftentimes, a horse is registered under the wrong color or with the wrong markings...after all, the person who registers the foals just looks at them and decides "Yep, it looks like a dun frame overo" so that's what they register them as. Unfortunately, the foal might actually be a buckskin sabino but the registering body doesn't care one way or the other. So, all your "for sure" genotype information could be _very_ wrong.

That's why I said the only way to know for sure is to have her tested.


----------



## JaneyWaney9 (Jun 7, 2010)

> If you give me her reg name or one or both of her parents registered name then I would be more than happy to tell you for sure what her genotype is and send you a website and tell you about breeding her.


Whether or not it's completely accurate, I'd love to have a basic idea. I wouldn't breed her for a few years, because she's only a little over a year now. haha. But I'm curious, and I definitely want to breed her in the future.

Her reg name is Scootin Along Time, her sire is Moore Scootin, and her dam is Time To Be Mist.


----------

